# Animation scales



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Haven't really fiddled with the dev options of ics but while just looking through them I saw window animation scale and transition animation scale options.

Anybody know what these are for?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

Slows down animations/transitions I believe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Ahh, then it won't hurt to mess with them.

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## daveh2676 (Jul 4, 2011)

Spydersilk said:


> Slows down animations/transitions I believe
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Exactly. The higher you set the value, the slower the animations/transitions become.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Turning them off makes it speedy. I have mine off.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Keep in mind, anything less than 1x (.5 or off) will make the CRT screen-off animation no longer work.

And dear god, for fun I set it to 10x and then hit Home. Never again.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

guldilox said:


> Keep in mind, anything less than 1x (.5 or off) will make the CRT screen-off animation no longer work.
> 
> And dear god, for fun I set it to 10x and then hit Home. Never again.


I made the same mistake. It was like watching my phone operate in super slow mode.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Along these lines, CrushD posted about this animation tweak he found recently:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13675-A-suggestion-out-to-ROM-developers-for-a-smoother-interface#entry336599

Once you have a ROM with this edit it is like buttah and you won't want to use any ROM without the mod. Winner00's CM9 Kang has it, it is surprising what a difference it makes on any softkey navigation action:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/12732-[ROM][CDMA]-CM9-Kang-*Updated-12/31-4:55pm*#entry310585

CrushD gets my vote for dev of the week for finding this...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

